# Driving my parents car



## central_fl_uber

I really want to start driving for uber. I'm going to start by using my parents car, it's a 4 door suv. I have a couple of questions. 

I know I have to be added to my parents insurance for the car. Through my research I hear that if your insurance hears your using the car for uber, they'll drop you? 

If there is an accident while your working/logged on to uber/ carrying a passenger, your insurance doesn't cover it, but uber's insurance will? 

Am I just making this harder then it actually is? There just seems to be a grey area here with the insurance coverage.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

central_fl_uber said:


> I really want to start driving for uber. I'm going to start by using my parents car, it's a 4 door suv. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I know I have to be added to my parents insurance for the car. Through my research I hear that if your insurance hears your using the car for uber, they'll drop you?
> 
> If there is an accident while your working/logged on to uber/ carrying a passenger, your insurance doesn't cover it, but uber's insurance will?
> 
> Am I just making this harder then it actually is? There just seems to be a grey area here with the insurance coverage.


It's very grey. The only way to be sure is to ask your insurance agent. Kind of weird though with your parents owning the vehicle. Don't take anybody's word on this, especially Uber's. Do the research yourself. You don't want to find out the hard way when some undocumented uninsured drunk runs a red light and totals your vehicle with 2 passengers in the back seat. Good Luck!


----------



## Bart McCoy

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's very grey. The only way to be sure is to ask your insurance agent. Kind of weird though with your parents owning the vehicle. Don't take anybody's word on this, especially Uber's. Do the research yourself. You don't want to find out the hard way when some undocumented uninsured drunk runs a red light and totals your vehicle with 2 passengers in the back seat. Good Luck!


its not grey at all
pretty sure 95% of all personal insurance policies will not okay/cover you to do Uber
this doesn't include companies that offer rideshare endorsement
personal insurance is just that, for you (and occasionally your friends etc)
its not for livery (for hire/money exchange) use


----------



## RamzFanz

central_fl_uber said:


> Through my research I hear that if your insurance hears your using the car for uber, they'll drop you?


It's not true for the most part. Drivers being dropped is wildly exaggerated. Geico is not Uber friendly, other companies are. You should go to the forum on here for your city and ask to see what the locals choose.


----------



## RamzFanz

central_fl_uber said:


> If there is an accident while your working/logged on to uber/ carrying a passenger, your insurance doesn't cover it, but uber's insurance will?


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Using someone else's car sounds like a good way to avoid the costs of wear and tear on the vehicle- which is a major cost


----------



## Bart McCoy

Fanz said:


> It's not true for the most part. Drivers being dropped is wildly exaggerated. Geico is not Uber friendly, other companies are. You should go to the forum on here for your city and ask to see what the locals choose.


Bad bad advice


----------



## RamzFanz

Bart McCoy said:


> Bad bad advice


No need to repeat the myths, the proof is on this site.


----------



## Bart McCoy

RamzFanz said:


> No need to repeat the myths, the proof is on this site.


personal insurance policies are simply NOT Uber friendly


----------



## RamzFanz

Bart McCoy said:


> personal insurance policies are simply NOT Uber friendly


You parrot the same line but you have yet to support it. I didn't say they were Uber friendly, I said most won't drop you.

_He gave me a call, cause I have several policies with them, and had to take my one car off when I started rideshare driving. We talked for a bit a while back about how he was hoping State Farm would give some options for drivers. He called me today to tell me that an internal memo was sent out last week saying that as long as livery wasn't the main use of the vehicle (as in, as long as less than 50% of your miles are used for ridesharing) State Farm has decided that using a car for ridesharing as a secondary activity is not grounds for cancellation or denial of coverage as long as any filed claims do not involve the rideshare activity at the time of incident, in which case, the Uber or Lyft insurance would cover. _

It's all on this site, all you have to do is look.


----------



## Bart McCoy

back me up ChortlingCrison


----------



## RamzFanz

Bart McCoy said:


> back me up ChortlingCrison


Back yourself up and actually research the subject you're discussing.


----------

